# Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 MHz CL 11 2x 4 GB



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

A rabid animal hungry for food, the Kingston HyperX Beast stampedes into the overclocking scene, ripping through our benchmarks like no other. Clocked in at 2400 MHz out of the box, these beasts are ready to take on whatever you want to feed them.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frogger (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the great read Dave Tweeked my interest enough that I'll probably grab a set this weekend to Play with


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 11, 2013)

great review dave, i will see how mine same ram's but 4x4 kit's can reach


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Apr 11, 2013)

Great review but i'm surprised you didn't wait a little time for the version with black pcb. Sure its a small thing but would have been another up in the review


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2013)

Great review as usual Dave, how many runs of 3DMark do you run to get an overall average?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Great review but i'm surprised you didn't wait a little time for the version with black pcb. Sure its a small thing but would have been another up in the review



I could have dropped a note to Kingston and asked, for sure, but since it's just a visual thing that shouldn't affect performance(and I had already completed testing when those were released), I used what I had already.


I still have one more Kingston kit here for review to post yet, even. This kit and the one in the upcoming review are kits they sent with the HyperX Genesis 10th Anniversary set. All three have already been tested, and none have a black PCB. 

I did mention in the review that new kits have the new black PCB, but I am sure that there are still some kits out there in stores with the basic green PCB, too, and that alone was enough for me to just go with what I have already.




fullinfusion said:


> Great review as usual Dave, how many runs of 3DMark do you run to get an overall average?




Five, usually. Most tests are run that many times.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 12, 2013)

Great review Dave, that seems like some awesome memory! Black PCB should look incredible in any rig.

Have to ask you: What's the better Kingston memory you ever tested/used? Maybe the HyperX T1 DDR3 series?


----------



## Farmer Boe (Apr 12, 2013)

Excellent review Dave! I'm loving your review style more and more. Always nice to see an OC comparison with memory. TPU is now one of my most visited sites for quality, in depth, reviews.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Great review Dave, that seems like some awesome memory! Black PCB should look incredible in any rig.
> 
> Have to ask you: What's the better Kingston memory you ever tested/used? Maybe the HyperX T1 DDR3 series?



I haven't played with T1 sticks for some time, when 2 GB sticks were the flavor of the month. The next Kingston review I'll have up is of the HyperX Predator kit, but you'll have to wait for the review to find out which I like best! 



Farmer Boe said:


> Excellent review Dave! I'm loving your review style more and more. Always nice to see an OC comparison with memory. TPU is now one of my most visited sites for quality, in depth, reviews.




Thanks, a lot! I'd actually start to like doing far more memory reviews, as that has always been my favorite part of overclocking. Long before anyone else was talking about tWCL, I mentioned it was important in a review here. Now, with the current series of reviews, I'm focusing a bit more on tertiary timings, as I have found many reports of users having issues with some boards, some BIOSes and some sticks, but what I have found is that those tertiary timings are at fault!

Who knows how to tweak tertiary timings!?! Me, I'm still learning!

So, I hope someone finds the clocking parts useful!  When I get my backlog of reviews all dealt with, I'll write up a guide, and I'll spend a lot of time clocking memory with Haswell whenever that launches, too.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I haven't played with T1 sticks for some time, when 2 GB sticks were the flavor of the month. The next Kingston review I'll have up is of the HyperX Predator kit, but you'll have to wait for the review to find out which I like best!



I'll wait on that one, for sure. 

Really a shame we won't get some Patriot Viper 3 reviews anytime soon, as you already explained me the motives in another review.

But i'm seriously thinking about getting the T1 for my rig. Saw a lot of people get past 2500MHz CL8 with a 2000MHz kit, with SANDY BRIDGE. That's insane.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 13, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Really a shame we won't get some Patriot Viper 3 reviews anytime soon, as you already explained me the motives in another review.



I think that little problem has since been solved, and Viper3's will make an appearance.


----------



## Hood (Apr 13, 2013)

*The Beast*

Thanks for the informative review, Dave.  I bought the same kit a few months ago, and I'm completely satisfied with it.  I'm running mine at 2400, because it's already fast enough, but nice to know I could maybe push it to 2600+ with a little tweaking.  I noticed that these went up in price from $65 to $83, and I'm glad I got mine at the low price, but I guess this means they're very popular (out of stock at NewEgg already, low stock at Amazon).  Thanks again.


----------

